# Factory reset BAMF?



## Frunple (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm probably gonna jump on the Galaxy Nexus when it's released and if I do I will give my Tbolt to my brother. It's running the latest BAMF now and if I just do a factory reset on it (obviously I will backup then format the sd card) will that return it to the "out of box" state of BAMf so he can do the setup for himself?


----------



## sting5566 (Jun 7, 2011)

Frunple said:


> I'm probably gonna jump on the Galaxy Nexus when it's released and if I do I will give my Tbolt to my brother. It's running the latest BAMF now and if I just do a factory reset on it (obviously I will backup then format the sd card) will that return it to the "out of box" state of BAMf so he can do the setup for himself?


Yes doing a factory reset will wipe your information so he can set up his information. You will also have to call VZW and transfer the phone to his name.


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

sting5566 said:


> Yes doing a factory reset will wipe your information so he can set up his information. You will also have to call VZW and transfer the phone to his name.


Actually since its an LTE device, you will have to take it to a store and get a new sim card...the card in it now is activated under your number..to switch it to another number you will need a new sim card.

sent from my thunderbadness using tapatalk


----------

